# [FreeNAS] CAM status: ATA Status Error



## cosmos78 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have a freebsd FreeBSD system with a ZFS RAID 0. And one of the disks is giving me the following error in dmesg:


```
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA status: 41 (DRDY ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): RES: 41 40 30 98 8a 40 aa 00 00 00 00
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 00 8e 97 8a 40 aa 00 00 01 00 00
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA status: 41 (DRDY ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): RES: 41 40 d0 97 8a 40 aa 00 00 00 00
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 00 8e 97 8a 40 aa 00 00 01 00 00
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA status: 41 (DRDY ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): RES: 41 40 e0 97 8a 40 aa 00 00 00 00
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): Retrying command
(ada2:ahcich1:0:0:0): READ_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 60 00 8e 97 8a 40 aa 00 00 01 00 00
```

What happens is that my zpool gives a 'failed' for one of the disks. I have read that this could be because of 512 bytes sectors. I am lost, all help would be welcome. Here is some info:


```
[root@freenas] ~# gpart show
=>        34  1465149101  ada0  GPT  (698G)
          34          94        - free -  (47k)
         128     4194304     1  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)
     4194432  1460954703     2  freebsd-zfs  (696G)

=>        34  3907029101  ada1  GPT  (1.8T)
          34          94        - free -  (47k)
         128     4194304     1  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)
     4194432  3902834703     2  freebsd-zfs  (1.8T)

=>        34  3907029101  ada2  GPT  (1.8T)
          34          94        - free -  (47k)
         128     4194304     1  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)
     4194432  3902834703     2  freebsd-zfs  (1.8T)

=>     63  7897025  da0  MBR  (3.8G)
       63  1930257    1  freebsd  (942M)
  1930320       63       - free -  (31k)
  1930383  1930257    2  freebsd  [active]  (942M)
  3860640     3024    3  freebsd  (1.5M)
  3863664    41328    4  freebsd  (20M)
  3904992  3992096       - free -  (1.9G)

=>      0  1930257  da0s1  BSD  (942M)
        0       16         - free -  (8.0k)
       16  1930241      1  !0  (942M)

=>      0  1930257  da0s2  BSD  (942M)
        0       16         - free -  (8.0k)
       16  1930241      1  !0  (942M)





[root@freenas] ~# zdb | grep ashift
            ashift: 9
            ashift: 9
            ashift: 9



[root@freenas] ~# camcontrol devlist -v
scbus0 on ata2 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus0 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus1 on ata3 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus1 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus2 on ata4 bus 0:
<ST3750640A 3.AAE>                 at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass0)
<>                                 at scbus2 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus3 on ahcich0 bus 0:
<WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 51.0AB51>    at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (ada1,pass1)
<>                                 at scbus3 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus4 on ahcich1 bus 0:
<WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 51.0AB51>    at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (ada2,pass2)
<>                                 at scbus4 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus5 on ahcich2 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus5 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus6 on ahcich3 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus6 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus7 on umass-sim0 bus 0:
<Lenovo Memory Key 4GB 1010>       at scbus7 target 0 lun 0 (pass3,da0)
scbus-1 on xpt0 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus-1 target -1 lun -1 (xpt0)






[root@freenas] ~# pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0xa0001849 chip=0xa0008086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10 Family DMI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0xa0011849 chip=0xa0018086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x03971849 chip=0x27d88086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x27d01849 chip=0x27d08086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x27c81849 chip=0x27c88086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x27c91849 chip=0x27c98086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x27ca1849 chip=0x27ca8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x27cb1849 chip=0x27cb8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x27cc1849 chip=0x27cc8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib2@pci0:0:30:0:    class=0x060401 card=0x24481849 chip=0x24488086 rev=0xe2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Mobile PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x27bc1849 chip=0x27bc8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10 Family LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x27c11849 chip=0x27c18086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH7 Family SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x27da1849 chip=0x27da8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
re0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x81681849 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
atapci0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x010400 card=0x32491106 chip=0x32491106 rev=0x50 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT6421 IDE RAID Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
```


----------



## kpa (Nov 14, 2013)

Test the disk with sysutils/smartmontools and look at the test result. If it says errors the disk should be replaced asap.

`smartctl -t long ada0`


----------



## Metallion (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi.

After *I* made a Free*NAS* 9.1.1 update *I* started to have errors. *A*fter some tests and taking disk by disk of my freenas FreeNAS *I* see a disk that has this same kind of errors. *I* used a *W*indows UFS explorer to take out all of the files while it was possible and after some days, i can't even see the disk in any system, *M*ac *OSX* *L*ion, *W*indows 7, *W*indows *XP*.

In *W*indows 7 *I* can the disk in "disk management" options, but it says it do*es*n't have any space and can*'*t format it. In Free*NAS* 9 *I* can see it with zero space. In some *W*indows utilities _it_ appear_s_ the same way.

I connect it to freenas FreeNAS 9, run this command you gave from the shell and it is now making a 249 minutes test.

After the test, what can *I* do*?* *I* don't know any commands for the Free*NAS* shell. I don't need the data, *I* just want to repair the disk, is it possible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 18, 2014)

Metallion said:
			
		

> I don't need the data, I just want to repair the disk, is it possible?


It is probably still in warranty. You can check here and request a RMA if it is in warranty. Note that this is the US site - if you're outside the US, select the proper site here.


----------

